# some morepic of monto & molly



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

Even they are building the nest they prefer to sleep on the top of the box....these are the pics..as charis said they won't sleepin the box unlesss they build the nest fully...so i also don't disturb them and allow them to sleep wherever they prefer to


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

nice looking whites.... Thanks for sharing


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes they are pretty birds.


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

Such a beautiful pair of pigeons! I see they like to perch on top of the nest box you made for them.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

ya they prefer a lot..even if i let them inside or below the box immediately they try to fly to top....even though they are building their nest but still sleeping on top only..????


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

where r the pictures?cant see them


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

fancier11 said:


> where r the pictures?cant see them


Neither me, I think the post got edited  SUNDARRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------

